# Canada Fall 2004



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I missed the Fall snowgoose shoot in Canada this past year and am looking at getting back up there this Fall. Here's what I need....besides the two son's of the Dads who are going up (GG and Decoyer) we'll need a few more decoy setters. Me and the other dad would like to be able to sleep until 15 minutes before shootng time, have all the decoys and blinds placed and set-up before our arrival every morning and have hot coffee waitng in our blinds...if that's not too much to ask? Oh, and we'll need the decoys picked-up too...during a little rest to cap off the morning.....anyone interested? ....GB3...DB...Chris?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would love to go but you guys know why I cant get into Canada anymore.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I agree to these terms as long as you stay up as late as us and drink as much as we do. I bet after 2 days we won't have to worry about getting coffee ready for you old guys. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

By the way FH I just think you opened some flood gates! Better be ready to fight them off with a stick. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Does this mean you are paying for everything (and I mean everything :beer else on the trip. Because if it does sign me up!!! :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hell I am game. I don't mind being a workhorse. What kind of coffe? Black, French Vanilla, Hazlenut, Irish Cream????


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You guys should get GB3's little brother and his buddy to hunt with you.They make great retrievers :lol: .Really I am a little jealous.I have been thinking of hunting north of where you guys hunt to visit some relatives and do some hard core goose hunting.Tyler,you can still go to Canada,but it will cost you a lot of cash.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FH, you know where I'll be come Mid-October up there. 

We'll save some Jag for you and some Black Sambuca for Perry and djleye. 

I'm expecting a bigger crew this year.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll make sure i alert the border.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I not gunna spend money to cross the god damn border. I will just have to settle with the canadas andd ducks for acouple years here. But I wanna go really bad!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If I ever went,I would really want to try for specks for a day or two.But it sounds like they move through pretty early.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've heard the best time for the specks is the last week of Sept. Hopefully the Posse will be taking in a hunt this year near Saskatoon!
I would love to have the time to hunt canada for snows, but its tough to get me away from all the canadas around here at that time. I love hunting them little squawkers!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see the new regs are out.

http://www.se.gov.sk.ca/fishwild/huntin ... _GUIDE.pdf


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the link Chris...

I like the limits:

Darks 8
Snows 20 
Ducks 8

How Many days U guys go???

U guys go after any Darks or Ducks???

I bet all the Juvies are fun


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snows are the primary target, and our main roost is just out of pothole country. However last year we did some long scouting and came across some good looking dark/duck spots... This year I'd like to spend a couple days out west for specks as well.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think I would just focus on the geese and if the ducks happen to make it into the decoys then that would be a plus!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

With time spent on the '03 session, needed to skip last year. The two before that we were on the eastern side of Sask - about 5 hours North of border. Very little in the way of ducks that far north, at least when we were there, which was late september both years. A few speck's, but mostly whites and the medium and small blacks.

Plan to go west this year (got a hankerin' for those speck's). Going to try and get hoggy and, based upon info from the last couple of years, catch the last of the specks and building of the snows plus good numbers of ducks. Proposed dates work out nicely this year to be around for the various ND openers, be gone from ND when the ducks are probably too and take the mandatory weekend off following trip (spousal relations), which coincides w/ MEA.

It's a ton of work. Pay hell b/4 and after. Both times on the return trip we vowed to wait several years to return. By JFeb. 1, we start to say "Should we......", and by this time of the year we're heavy into the planning. First thing to go is the memory...........


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

How the heck do they set their bird limits already? We have to wait until almost Sept. 1 before we know what the limits are going to be.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Specks fly early (first light), fly in smaller groups, and rarely (if ever) fly much above shotgun range - this almost guarentees birds in the bag if you pick the right field. Even if they decide not to decoy some will always pass over in range.

The specks around Kyle and Swift Current are tending to build in early October rather than September. Yes specks are there in September, but just like ND, the geese are staging in greater numbers later in the season.

Used to be that specks were in Nebraska or Texas by October - now they are just beginning to hit the river. N Battleford holds more geese earlier and longer.

Watch the rain out in western SK and talk with the locals. If the water is short and they are in a drought - the ponds will be dry and all the geese must stage on the river - concentrating guides and free lancers along the river too.

If the ponds are full of water - geese spread out all over the region and the hunting can be better away from the river.

Specks in the bag / hunter average doubles in wet years vs dry years because of hunting pressure - etc...

Finally ...... Peas. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If I ever get a retriever I'm going to name hime Tyler!!! Mallard knows what I'm talking about it! :lol: :beer:


----------

